
New Android Market rule prohibits use of third-party in-app payment services - protomyth
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2012/03/new-android-market-rule-prohibits-apps-that-use-third-party-in-app-payment-services.ars
======
fpgeek
The rule is _not_ new. Here's a copy of the Android developer agreement from
2008:

[http://web.archive.org/web/20081219010834/http://www.android...](http://web.archive.org/web/20081219010834/http://www.android.com/us/developer-
distribution-agreement.html)

Take a look at the definition of "Payment Processor" and section 3.3. That's
the same rule we're talking about today. The effort put into enforcement may
have changed, but the rule itself hasn't.

